# Teaching Education



## suresh28053 (Aug 28, 2017)

Hai, I am Suresh from Sri Lanka, in which English is not the main language.
And, If I start to do a *"Master in Teaching (Secondary) course"* *in an Australian Institute* for 2 years which will eligible to apply for Council Teacher Registration, do I need to do IELTS again* after 2 years* of course to get 8 in Speaking & Listening + 7 in Reading & Writing as generally request in AITSL, the governing body to get the Occupation evaluation.


----------

